# Devils Lake Fishing Report 1/7



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Walleye fishing on Devils Lake has been quite good. Anglers are reporting a good
early morning and evening bite in most areas of the lake. Some of the better spots
include Doc Hagens, the north end of Six Mile Bay, north end of Creel Bay, Mission
Bay, the Hwy 20 bridge area, Stromme's, and in the Flats the golden highway, the
Howard Farm area, Haley's Hump, and Patience Point. Anglers are using jigging raps,
nils, and buckshot rattle spoons tipped with minnow heads. Perch fishing continues
to be quite tough. A few fish area being caught around the mouth of Creel, the
Skadsen's area, and in East Devils Lake, but reports of any numbers are few and far
between. Pike fishing continues to be good as well with fish being caught in
Wolfords Bay, the north end of Six Mile Bay, Pelican Lake, Sweetwater/Morrison, and
Lake Irvin. Anglers are using sonars, jigs tipped with twister tails, smelt or
herring. Ice conditions are 10-16 inches in most areas, but anglers need to avoid
the bridge and pressure ridge areas. We wish all anglers fishing the Trap Attack
this Sunday the best of luck!!!


----------

